# Big Green Egg vs Wal-Mart



## Fletch_W (Oct 15, 2009)

There should be a GON bbq contest with $800 Big Green Eggs vs $150 Walmart Grills and see who wins. I nominate myself for the Walmart category.


----------



## Hal (Oct 15, 2009)

This post is useless without pictures. We need some proof!


----------



## GRIZZLER46 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hal said:


> This post is useless without pictures. We need some proof!



Means nothing without sampler plater


----------



## stev (Oct 15, 2009)

whers the proof  lets c what cha got


----------



## ryano (Oct 15, 2009)

ahhh so we are talking about something much akin to a race between a corvette and a pinto 

I volunteer for judge!


----------



## stev (Oct 15, 2009)

Course the corvette will win .


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## stev (Oct 15, 2009)

looks mighty delicious .good job .thnkx fer the pics .


----------



## Perry Hayes (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep, it all looks good. Like your smoker.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 15, 2009)

In my experience, people who "set it and forget it" on a big green egg will generally have a 6.5-7.5 on a scale of 1-10, better than average, consistently. Those who baby the meat in a more traditional smoker are going to have anywhere from a 3 to a 9.9 and let me assure you I'm not cooking in the lower category.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 15, 2009)

There's only one way to settle this.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 15, 2009)

looks good and I love the wash bucket of coronas, I agree you dont need a BGE to cook good Q but, I would try and get away from that starter fluid I am guilty of it on occasion.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 15, 2009)

sinclair1 said:


> looks good and I love the wash bucket of coronas, I agree you dont need a BGE to cook good Q but, I would try and get away from that starter fluid I am guilty of it on occasion.



You'll also notice the chimney starter in the same picture. 

The starter fluid is only used... ahem... "on occassion"... as you yourself admit you are guilty of. 

You should have seen was was in the other 2 washtubs. We don't mess around in Athens. While the rest of Georgia "gets her done", we choose to "do it to it". That is a fact and cannot be disputed.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah I seen it after I posted, I use the starter if I am just doing some hamburgers or something myself.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 15, 2009)

Food looks good and that same type smoker was used by me two weeks ago to smoke six butts for work. My only complaint about the Brinkman was the gauge instead of a traditional thermometer is mounted in the lid. If it were mine instead of my son's,it would be immediately replaced.Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> There should be a GON bbq contest with $800 Big Green Eggs vs $150 Walmart Grills and see who wins. I nominate myself for the Walmart category.



There are BBQ Comps all over the great state of GA year round.  Lots and lots of people cooking on eggs and primos at all of them.  I think you should go show 'em who's boss!


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 15, 2009)

If you know how to cook,you can cook on all of them.


----------



## stev (Oct 15, 2009)

Low temp indirect heat i use .My stuff turns out good enough for me. meat falls off the bone .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2009)

Boondocks said:


> If you know how to cook,you can cook on all of them.



Bingo!


----------



## injun joe (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Fletch,
How'd the beagle turn out?


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 15, 2009)

injun joe said:


> Hey Fletch,
> How'd the beagle turn out?



Cookin Hotdog


----------



## stev (Oct 15, 2009)

peta .


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Oct 15, 2009)

i will put my egg up againist it anytime. what are we going to score them on? how much charcoal is used? how often you have to open them? time to prep for cooking? what is lighter fluid? oh yea we dont have to use that stuff lol. good looking food.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 15, 2009)

4wheeling4life said:


> i will put my egg up againist it anytime. what are we going to score them on? how much charcoal is used? how often you have to open them? time to prep for cooking? what is lighter fluid? oh yea we dont have to use that stuff lol. good looking food.



How about we leave all that technical stuff for the cook to worry about, and let the judges decide how much they like the meat. 

Novel Concept!


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 15, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Food looks good and that same type smoker was used by me two weeks ago to smoke six butts for work. My only complaint about the Brinkman was the gauge instead of a traditional thermometer is mounted in the lid. If it were mine instead of my son's,it would be immediately replaced.Thanks for sharing pics.



I use my own thermometer, I don't trust the gauge. Especially a gauge that has "Ideal" in two different languages, spelled identically, that span from 140 to 280, according to my digital thermometer. 

I have a whole youtube series about using this grill to beat another guy in a rib cookoff this summer but there is bad language and isn't appropriate for this forum, but rest assured, I won. He's a professional chef, he challenged me. I won. And it wasn't close. Everything from scratch, no pre-made rubs or sauces.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 15, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> There are BBQ Comps all over the great state of GA year round.  Lots and lots of people cooking on eggs and primos at all of them.  I think you should go show 'em who's boss!




I've seen your stuff... you are a master of the craft, I merely dabble. This post was mainly in resentment of the people who spend $800 plus accessories for "the best smoker around". 

I'd love to compete against you... even if (when) I lose.. I'd learn something.


----------



## LLove (Oct 15, 2009)

if you promise not to grill the beagle.. i wanna judge!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> I've seen your stuff... you are a master of the craft, I merely dabble. This post was mainly in resentment of the people who spend $800 plus accessories for "the best smoker around".
> 
> I'd love to compete against you... even if (when) I lose.. I'd learn something.



I'm far from a master!   But thanks!


----------



## ryano (Oct 15, 2009)

all I know is that food is a tenth as good as it looks thats some fine eatin there!     awesome looking que

like I said I will be glad to be a judge


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> I've seen your stuff... you are a master of the craft, I merely dabble. This post was mainly in resentment of the people who spend $800 plus accessories for "the best smoker around".
> 
> I'd love to compete against you... even if (when) I lose.. I'd learn something.


Your Q looks pretty good but, That smoker looks like it was on its maiden voyage you have about 10 years before its worth BBQ bosses time .


----------



## LLove (Oct 15, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'm far from a master!   But thanks!



he makes a good point matt..

so hypothetically speaking, if you could get a big green egg with say.. rewards points on a credit card. or were going to buy a grill smoker like the one in those pix.. which would you pick??


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 15, 2009)

The beagles are my biggest fans.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 15, 2009)

This summer was the maiden voyage for that smoker. That is clear. 

 But I've been cooking hickory smoked bbq for years, soul style, on a charbroil walmart $39.99 special with a brick in the middle to hold the coals off to the side, sat up drinking whiskey all night with my bluegrass buddies from Packway Handle Band, you know, so the meat doesn't burn... and the lady of the house knows I'm just making sure our $8 investment doesn't go wrong, see? So I had a little experience before I stepped up to the $150 smoker. Now I can stay up all night drinking whiskey with my bluegrass buddies and cook 6 butts and 6 racks just in case the I hear the British are coming. Capiche`? At least I didn't spend $800.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 15, 2009)

If I spent $800 on a grill and didn't put a ring on her finger, my genitals would be for dinner. 

Do you guys follow me here?

I'll still outcook you. Maybe I use more coals. I know I will use more coals. This thing eats coals and radiates heat like the Halon Collider.  But my meat will still beat your meat.


----------



## LLove (Oct 15, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> This summer was the maiden voyage for that smoker. That is clear.
> 
> But I've been cooking hickory smoked bbq for years, soul style, on a charbroil walmart $39.99 special with a brick in the middle to hold the coals off to the side, sat up drinking whiskey all night with my bluegrass buddies from Packway Handle Band, you know, so the meat doesn't burn... and the lady of the house knows I'm just making sure our $8 investment doesn't go wrong, see? So I had a little experience before I stepped up to the $150 smoker. Now I can stay up all night drinking whiskey with my bluegrass buddies and cook 6 butts and 6 racks just in case the I hear the British are coming. Capiche`? At least I didn't spend $800.




well heck yeah! you wouldn't want to go to bed and let it burn  
and that $150 vs $800 is why i like this thread.. as of now i have enough points on my hooters card to get a big green egg from them, but after having seen the Bubba keg grill for $400 i'm kinda up in the air. But i'm not sure if i even want one like that, i kinda like the style you have too. And being 250 cheaper doesn't hurt..


i don't know enough about  smoking to make a decision yet..

so yall keep chit-chatting.


----------



## leadoff (Oct 15, 2009)

Big Green Eggs are for yankees who think the definition of a BBQ is cooking a ribeye outside their home in the suburbs of Atlanta. 

My money's on Fletch.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2009)

LLove said:


> he makes a good point matt..
> 
> so hypothetically speaking, if you could get a big green egg with say.. rewards points on a credit card. or were going to buy a grill smoker like the one in those pix.. which would you pick??



If I had to choose between an Egg and a Smoke'n Pit I'll take the Egg all day.    Its all about ease of use and convenience for me.  I could turn out competition quality que on either one though.


----------



## LLove (Oct 15, 2009)

hmm good to know..


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 15, 2009)

well I dont care to compare meats , I dont care if you can even cook as long as you have the tubs of corona


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 15, 2009)

Duane Allman preferred a Les Paul, but he could outplay the masses on a strat if need be, or a crapola Ibanez acoustic, and he'd enjoy it. It's not the instrument, it's the artist. The Egg takes alot out of your hands. That's good for some people. Like a drum machine for rappers in the 80's.


----------



## LLove (Oct 15, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> Duane Allman preferred a Les Paul, but he could outplay the masses on a strat if need be, or a crapola Ibanez acoustic, and he'd enjoy it. It's not the instrument, it's the artist. The Egg takes alot out of your hands. That's good for some people. Like a drum machine for rappers in the 80's.



which frees them up for more beer.. i dont see a problem with that..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2009)

LLove said:


> which frees them up for more beer.. i dont see a problem with that..



Exactly!  If you can get it free, get the Egg!!   For the average person it will take a lot of the guess work out of it!  Plus people will be jealous and tell you how cool your grill is.


----------



## LLove (Oct 16, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Exactly!  If you can get it free, get the Egg!!   For the average person it will take a lot of the guess work out of it!  Plus people will be jealous and tell you how cool your grill is.



im not entirely sure i appreciate being called "average" but sold, sold and sold 
thank you rewards points!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 16, 2009)

LLove said:


> im not entirely sure i appreciate being called "average" but sold, sold and sold
> thank you rewards points!



Ok for the average bbq master wannabe.   

We all know you are well above average honey!


----------



## SmokinGlock (Oct 16, 2009)

Why is it always the guys that don't have a BGE that are always lookin' for a fight about how their grill is just as good? 

If you think it is, then fine......but why you have to knock people that own something that you don't is beyond me. 

I know ya Fletch....we're old friends.  lol 

same ole fletch.  always stirrin the pot.


----------



## Bruz (Oct 16, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> There should be a GON bbq contest with $800 Big Green Eggs vs $150 Walmart Grills and see who wins. I nominate myself for the Walmart category.



Umm OK.. I cooked on metal smokers and Webers for years and claimed that they were just as good if not better......Then I bought an Egg.






(BTW...I'll keep my Egg.You can cook in a galvanized trash can for all I care)

Bruz


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 16, 2009)

Carbon is not a food.  Smoked BBQ should have a reddish, brown umber color with maybe a fleck of black here or there.  You cook something and it is black on the outside its not BBQ - its Burnt-A-Que and someone needs to learn how to control their heat better.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 16, 2009)

ryano said:


> ahhh so we are talking about something much akin to a race between a corvette and a pinto





stev said:


> Course the corvette will win .



I've seen a few Pinto's blow 'Vettes completely off of the track.

But then again, I've also seen a Plymouth Fury III cave a Vette's doors too...


----------



## stev (Oct 16, 2009)

The egg is the king as far as i care .A person buys what they can afford no matter what you use .I just like the egg for yrs and no issues .I can set it up to cook 4 butts .leave it and when i get back they will be done .i got the egg down like a science.I have my charcoal portions figured out and how long it takes to cook .What brine do you use in your cooker ?Its a personell thing what a person likes .


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 16, 2009)

You know, people can agree to disagree and argue about what's best, better, the latest greatest most expensive fad and buy crap just to impress themselves or their friends, but the fact of the matter is some of the BEST BBQ I ever put between my lips was cooked by an old man on a stack of field rocks and a hog wire rack many moons before all these fads and necessities began.

Sometimes LESS is MORE and simple is best.

I'd be willing to bet Nic, Paymaster and Twenty Five 06 know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 16, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> If I had to choose between an Egg and a Smoke'n Pit I'll take the Egg all day.    Its all about ease of use and convenience for me.  I could turn out competition quality que on either one though.



Exactly... the Egg is what it is.. the best of the Combinations I am looking for in one package and easy to use.  I can produce BBQ over an open pit, egg, closed smoker, trash can or what ever....   The only judge I need is my own taste and the approval of my friends and family.  And Mattyoneshirt can produce Top Notch BBQ out of a used dishwasher!
The regulation of temperature on the Smokin Pit (and I have used them) many times is just not as forgiving as the egg.  My biggest complaint about that grill/smoker is that it has too many draft areas that create that very problem.  Some of the best meat I have cooked came off of one of them reguardless.. you just have to watch it more closely.  Hey I even want another smoker to cook large quanities of meat over a much longer period. Such as a whole hog (don't make and egg to do that) and jerky and whole salmon. When I build one I may design it similar to the Smokin Pit but with much heavier gauge steel.

But if its a throw down you seek.... Sugar Valley is only about an hour north of Atlanta!  I ain't skeered even if you were cooking on an EGG too!


----------



## Jranger (Oct 16, 2009)

Someone say something about a metal trashcan?


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 16, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Someone say something about a metal trashcan?



I knew you or bass would drop by!  Like ringin a dinner bell!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 16, 2009)

Doc_5729 said:


> You know, people can agree to disagree and argue about what's best, better, the latest greatest most expensive fad and buy crap just to impress themselves or their friends, but the fact of the matter is some of the BEST BBQ I ever put between my lips was cooked by an old man on a stack of field rocks and a hog wire rack many moons before all these fads and necessities began.
> 
> Sometimes LESS is MORE and simple is best.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet Nic, Paymaster and Twenty Five 06 know exactly what I'm talking about.



Yep.I've eaten BBQ from all kinds of pits and some of the best I have ever eaten was smoked in an old refrigerator.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 16, 2009)

jason4445 said:


> Carbon is not a food.  Smoked BBQ should have a reddish, brown umber color with maybe a fleck of black here or there.  You cook something and it is black on the outside its not BBQ - its Burnt-A-Que and someone needs to learn how to control their heat better.



As they say in the south, Bless your heart.... 


Since you've got it figured out, post up some pics of your perfectly cooked reddish brown BBQ that is what all others should be judged against. Seriously, i would like to see some since I have never seen you post any pics of it.  Exactly.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 16, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> As they say in the south, Bless your heart....
> 
> 
> Since you've got it figured out, post up some pics of your perfectly cooked reddish brown BBQ that is what all others should be judged against. Seriously, i would like to see some since I have never seen you post any pics of it.  Exactly.



trolls only eat raw meat!


----------



## ryano (Oct 16, 2009)

jason4445 said:


> You cook something and it is black on the outside its not BBQ - its Burnt-A-Que and someone needs to learn how to control their heat better.



the black on the outside is referred to as the "bark" which is a VERY COMMON TERM in southern BBQ.

are you a yankee or something?


----------



## Bruz (Oct 16, 2009)

jason4445 said:


> Carbon is not a food.  Smoked BBQ should have a reddish, brown umber color with maybe a fleck of black here or there.  You cook something and it is black on the outside its not BBQ - its Burnt-A-Que and someone needs to learn how to control their heat better.



Jason,Jason,Jason.....You REALLY NEED to go have yourself some good BBQ.......It is almost a crime that a man who is old enough to type on a computer and form sentences hasn't ever had the experience of droppin a black butt and pullin some pork.....It's a shame really. 

Bruz


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 16, 2009)

jason4445 said:


> Carbon is not a food.  Smoked BBQ should have a reddish, brown umber color with maybe a fleck of black here or there.  You cook something and it is black on the outside its not BBQ - its Burnt-A-Que and someone needs to learn how to control their heat better.



note to all Southern hating, liberal, anti gun, coral snake in NW GA hunting, trolls.... 


The McRib is not BBQ!


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 16, 2009)

My dad swears by his eggs.
Hes had one since I can remember. On really cold mornings people would come knockin on our door telling us our house was on fire..
'Oh no.. Thats the egg' he replied then come back in the house all giddy.


He now has 2 of them and made a stand with a neat little stove thing in the middle. He cooks on them all the time and is always trying to new things. Once he tried mac and cheese. 
Im pretty sure they have done pies and stuff on them too in cast iron pots


----------



## ryano (Oct 16, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> note to all Southern hating, liberal, anti gun, coral snake in NW GA hunting, trolls....
> 
> 
> The McRib is not BBQ!


----------



## maker4life (Oct 16, 2009)

ryano said:


> the black on the outside is referred to as the "bark" which is a VERY COMMON TERM in southern BBQ.
> 
> are you a yankee or something?



 Anybody can burn a piece of meat and just call it bark .


----------



## ryano (Oct 16, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Well if you think just because it's black it's bark you might need a lesson or two . Anybody can burn a piece of meat and just call it bark .





where did I say just because its black it is bark at?


----------



## maker4life (Oct 16, 2009)

ryano said:


> the black on the outside is referred to as the "bark" which is a VERY COMMON TERM in southern BBQ.
> are you a yankee or something?



Just saying , I might not agree with anything else that dude says but a lot of folks burn their meat then try and tell how good a "bark" they've got on it .


----------



## ryano (Oct 16, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Just saying , I might not agree with anything else that dude says but a lot of folks burn their meat then try and tell how good a "bark" they've got on it .



burnt to me is charred on the outside and dry as a bone on the inside.

Bruz's pic is the perfect definition of "bark" IMO


----------



## maker4life (Oct 16, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that and I was just speaking in general terms not anything in paticualr . But this is how I prefer my butts .


----------



## hevishot (Oct 16, 2009)

leadoff said:


> Big Green Eggs are for yankees who think the definition of a BBQ is cooking a ribeye outside their home in the suburbs of Atlanta.
> 
> My money's on Fletch.



gonna have to agree...I'm a Weber man, myself. Good looking grub...


----------



## Bruz (Oct 16, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Nothing wrong with that and I was just speaking in general terms not anything in paticualr . But this is how I prefer my butts .



Maker,

This is intended as a legitimate question and not a slam. I'm very curious as to why your butts look so different from mine.

In your pic the fat cap seems to be fuly intact and there is a fat layer that you can see on the end of the butt facing the camera. When you smoke do you not render all of that fat? 

When I cook on the Egg all of that melts away during the "Plateu" at 170 degrees.....Some butts take 4 hours to go through this phase where they break down the collagen and fat at 170 before starting to rise to 195. Mine take anywhere from 1.5-2 hours per pound normally at 220 degrees.....What temp do you cook at?When done I literally have to put on 2 silicone gloves to reach under the butt as any attempt to pull it off the Egg with a utensil ends up with butt scattered all over the Egg because there's nothing left to bind the muscle together.

Also, I use a dry rub on my butts that of course is part of the "Bark" and once pulled adds a bunch of flavor to the finished product. 

I rest the butt for 30 minutes to 2 hours wrapped in aluminum foil before pulling......Do you? 

Bruz


----------



## maker4life (Oct 16, 2009)

That pic is only about half way through the cooking and about an hour away from being foiled . They're covered in a rub that's heavy on brown sugar and it will begin to char some if it gets too hot . 

You can see in the last pic the meat has a good smoke ring , is juicey and pulled without a set of bear claws in sight .


----------



## Bruz (Oct 16, 2009)

maker4life said:


> That pic is only about half way through the cooking and about an hour away from being foiled . They're covered in a rub that's heavy on brown sugar and it will begin to char some if it gets too hot .
> 
> You can see in the last pic the meat has a good smoke ring , is juicey and pulled without a set of bear claws in sight .


'
What are "Bear Claws"?


----------



## maker4life (Oct 16, 2009)

They're a tool some folks use to pull pork .


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 16, 2009)

jason4445 said:


> Carbon is not a food.  Smoked BBQ should have a reddish, brown umber color with maybe a fleck of black here or there.  You cook something and it is black on the outside its not BBQ - its Burnt-A-Que and someone needs to learn how to control their heat better.


Thats the way I like it I guess I like burnt-a-que


----------



## huntindawg (Oct 16, 2009)

Bruz said:


> '
> What are "Bear Claws"?



Answer:  Awesomeness

http://www.amazon.com/BEARPAWS-Bear-Paws/dp/B0002Y14M2


You can do a lot of things with them actually...they're very handy to have around the kitchen..And they make pork that's cooked like you're talking about Bruz, a cinch to pull.

I don't know why maker would have an objection to using them.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't have an Egg but have a Primos which is basically the same thing. I bought it about 3 months ago and love it! I also had a Brinkman pit smoker that I used for years and it cooked great. 

But I'll stick with the Primos!


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 16, 2009)

SmokinGlock said:


> Why is it always the guys that don't have a BGE that are always lookin' for a fight about how their grill is just as good?
> 
> If you think it is, then fine......but why you have to knock people that own something that you don't is beyond me.
> 
> ...



I don't know anyone from Hall county. Do I know you from many years past on NGTO, back when it was a fun website? Or do I know you in person?


----------



## slightly grayling (Oct 16, 2009)

I was thinking that same thing from the pics!





injun joe said:


> Hey Fletch,
> How'd the beagle turn out?


----------



## maker4life (Oct 16, 2009)

huntindawg said:


> Answer:  Awesomeness
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BEARPAWS-Bear-Paws/dp/B0002Y14M2
> 
> ...



I ain't got any objection to them but like Bruz was saying if you cook them right they fall apart on their on .


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 17, 2009)

The silence is deafening from Dr. BBQ.  Maybe one day he'll grace us with his presence again and learn all us ignint folks how to cook somethin decent


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 21, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> The silence is deafening from Dr. BBQ.  Maybe one day he'll grace us with his presence again and learn all us ignint folks how to cook somethin decent



DR. BBQ.. is a drive by troll in most areas when he blesses the little people with presence!

I didn't expect this one to be any different!  Coral snakes in the head!


----------



## mattp (Oct 21, 2009)

Love the pic of the palm trees...I mean BBQ


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 21, 2009)

I've eaten some good BBq coked in a trash can. 

But I've also eaten many other kinds.

I miss the old hickory pit BBQ that when cooked was "white" not a reddish color.

But back to the thread, sounds like a competive BBQ gathering. "CBG number 1."

I'll be happy to help judge.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in for the challange-- MY old Charbroil grill or my Cabela's Vertical gas smoker is just FINE IMO and a lot cheaper--- when I win the lottery I'll geta EGG and try it


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 21, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> I'm in for the challange-- MY old Charbroil grill or my Cabela's Vertical gas smoker is just FINE IMO and a lot cheaper--- when I win the lottery I'll geta EGG and try it



Did you win the lottery to buy them TC Contenders?  The eggs don't cost that much.... it's what you like and intend to use...don't see nobody bashin on your choise of weapon.   The weapon I choose is.... BGE!


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 21, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> Did you win the lottery to buy them TC Contenders?  The eggs don't cost that much.... it's what you like and intend to use...don't see nobody bashin on your choise of weapon.   The weapon I choose is.... BGE!



my TC guns ( and most are Encores )  were a lot cheaper than a BGE and really the price of my GUN'S has nothing to do with the cooking of something on a "GRILL" ----it's about -- is a $$$$$$ cooker better than a $ cooker  and I need to TASTE the difference to believe the difference --- what I cook on my Chargrille- (grill indirect heat) and my Smoker are GREAT -- I need something to change my mind-- INVITE ME FOR A MEAL sometime and I JUST might change my mind  --  kinda like a BMW v/s a Chevy not my choice until proven BETTER When's supper


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree.. but my point was...I can shoot well with a New England rifle that don't cost near as much as the other too...But I hunt with a Browning!  You're welcome anytime for super! If your ever up Sugar Valley way.. just drop us a line!


----------



## Bruz (Oct 21, 2009)

Set a date and we will have a cook-off......AFTER Deer season of course. 

I will even host it down at my Washington County club and we can hunt Hogs when not cookin.

Bruz


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 21, 2009)

Bruz said:


> Set a date and we will have a cook-off......AFTER Deer season of course.
> 
> I will even host it down at my Washington County club and we can hunt Hogs when not cookin.
> 
> Bruz





dunno...you kin to mattyoneshirt!  oh that's right you have a grill.... er a.. BGE!


----------



## Bruz (Oct 21, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> dunno...you kin to mattyoneshirt!  oh that's right you have a grill.... er a.. BGE!



I have an Egg......Goes to camp with me every weekend.


----------



## centerc (Oct 23, 2009)

ryano said:


> the black on the outside is referred to as the "bark" which is a VERY COMMON TERM in southern BBQ.
> 
> are you a yankee or something?



Looked like the sauce was added too soon and burned


----------



## Harley45 (Oct 27, 2009)

I BOUGHT A BGE YESTERDAY AND I HAVE OWNED MANY GAS GRILLS AND I ALSO HAVE A BRINKMAN SMOKER. COOKED A LOT OF GREAT FOOD ON BOTH THE SMOKER AND GAS GRILLS, BUT AFTER COOKING ON THE BGA LASTNIGHT, I'VE NEVER TASTED SUCH AS GOOD STEAK AT HOME BEFORE LAST NIGHT. I JUST THOUGHT I WAS HAVEING A GOOD STEAK AFTER ALL THESE YEARS UNTILL LAST NIGHT EATING 1 OFF THE BGE IT WAS THE BEST. I Q ON BOTH GRILLS BUT NOT THE BGE, BUT WILL IN TIME,AND I'LL BET YOU MEAT FOR MEAT IS GOING TO BE MUCH BETTER ON THE BGA. WHATYALL THINK?


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 28, 2009)

Harley45 said:


> I BOUGHT A BGE YESTERDAY AND I HAVE OWNED MANY GAS GRILLS AND I ALSO HAVE A BRINKMAN SMOKER. COOKED A LOT OF GREAT FOOD ON BOTH THE SMOKER AND GAS GRILLS, BUT AFTER COOKING ON THE BGA LASTNIGHT, I'VE NEVER TASTED SUCH AS GOOD STEAK AT HOME BEFORE LAST NIGHT. I JUST THOUGHT I WAS HAVEING A GOOD STEAK AFTER ALL THESE YEARS UNTILL LAST NIGHT EATING 1 OFF THE BGE IT WAS THE BEST. I Q ON BOTH GRILLS BUT NOT THE BGE, BUT WILL IN TIME,AND I'LL BET YOU MEAT FOR MEAT IS GOING TO BE MUCH BETTER ON THE BGA. WHATYALL THINK?



I think you too will love your BGE just like the rest of us cultists!  Better.. however is a tricky word!  I cooked a pork loin this past weekend in just about 2.5 hours that I could cut with a fork.  It would take much longer on traditional smoker to do that.  But often it would be just as good.  So to me the BGE is this... the best grill you can own for fast, consistent, quality meals everytime! To me that is why the BGE is worth the money.. everytime!  It's a tool, like a rifle or a fine hand plane... it needs to perform in a superior manner to be worth the expense..... and it does.


----------



## tyler1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> I think you too will love your BGE just like the rest of us cultists!  Better.. however is a tricky word!  I cooked a pork loin this past weekend in just about 2.5 hours that I could cut with a fork.  It would take much longer on traditional smoker to do that.  But often it would be just as good.  So to me the BGE is this... the best grill you can own for fast, consistent, quality meals everytime! To me that is why the BGE is worth the money.. everytime!  It's a tool, like a rifle or a fine hand plane... it needs to perform in a superior manner to be worth the expense..... and it does.



I like the way you worded this.  Love my egg.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 28, 2009)

Bruz said:


> Set a date and we will have a cook-off......AFTER Deer season of course.
> 
> I will even host it down at my Washington County club and we can hunt Hogs when not cookin.
> 
> Bruz



hmmm...after reading this, I'll jump off the sidelines and be a judge

bruz has my vote already


----------



## waregle1 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Cook off???*

If there is a cookoff between a Wal-Mart whatever cooker and a Big Green Egg I propose the following items be cooked:

Pork butt (for pulled pork)
Steaks & Baked Potatoes
Pizza
Chili
Bread
Bananas Foster or some other dessert

Each item should be cooked on the same apparatus but at different times...all seasonings, rubs, etc would have to be the same as would the cuts of meat...

We could have a Team BGE and Team Whatever else you wanna cook on...

Anyone in????

Kim Youngblood
(aka waregle1)


----------



## bender (Oct 28, 2009)

half the fun is standing around tending the smoker with a good beer and good friends.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 28, 2009)

waregle1 said:


> all seasonings, rubs, etc would have to be the same
> 
> Kim Youngblood
> (aka waregle1)



I never claimed a Walmart smoker was more efficient than a big green egg, a porcelein covered yuppie fad. Cook vs Cook, pick your side... BGE or Wal Mart. I like the rest of your rules, but not the same recipe part. That defeats the purpose. 



bender said:


> half the fun is standing around tending the smoker with a good beer and good friends.



   

That's the whole point. It's American.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 28, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> I never claimed a Walmart smoker was more efficient than a big green egg, a porcelein covered yuppie fad. Cook vs Cook, pick your side... BGE or Wal Mart. I like the rest of your rules, but not the same recipe part. That defeats the purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's alway a cookin contest at WAR... jump in and show your stuff.  I'm sure they'll be somebody there that'll take you on..cook to cook! regarless of the grill.


----------



## Laman (Oct 28, 2009)

I have bought and had built various grills and smokers over the last 35 years but after having my BGE for only one month I can tell you that all those other units can't compare.  Sure they cooked some great food but not with the precision and ease of the Egg.

Also I ain't no Yankee and I don't go for fads, in fact now I (and the rest of my family) am kicking myselfor not buying an Egg 10 years ago instead of trying to prove my stuff was just as good.

To each his own, but don't try to take my BGE!


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Oct 28, 2009)

team bge pick me pick me


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 28, 2009)

waregle1 said:


> If there is a cookoff between a Wal-Mart whatever cooker and a Big Green Egg I propose the following items be cooked:
> 
> Pork butt (for pulled pork)
> Steaks & Baked Potatoes
> ...



I thought this purposed competition was about BBQ. 

Where'd that bread, pizza and Banana Foster stuff come in as BBQ? Steaks ain't BBQ, but I'll take a 1" ribeye med please.

How about a WHOLE HOG?

RACKS of ribs?

Butts?

Maybe (and that's a big maybe) a yard bird or three.....

That's BBQ.

And do the gathering around Macon. Kind of centrally located for the guys down South. I'm sure there's a public park down that way somewhere that could be used.

As far as rubs and stuff.......... everyone using the same thing? 

Use a set of proven competition rules, set the turn in times, make sure the meat is handled and stored properly before beginning and cut it loose. To each his own.


That's a competition!




of course, that's just my $.02 worth.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 29, 2009)

Doc_5729 said:


> I thought this purposed competition was about BBQ.
> 
> Where'd that bread, pizza and Banana Foster stuff come in as BBQ? Steaks ain't BBQ, but I'll take a 1" ribeye med please.
> 
> ...



Dont forget about real prize money.


----------



## waregle1 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Big Green Egg v ?????*

My point for the throwdown was to show the versatility of the cook and the cooker. The BGE can cook any meat as well as any other cooker. However where it stands head & shoulders above others is the versatility of heat ranges and variety of items which can be cooked on it. I have had the BGE hold temps as low as 125 and sear as high as 800 degrees...

I agree a good BBQ'er can cook great BBQ on most anything but you can't sear steaks or smoke cheese or bake pizza on most of those other cookers...

and just because you don't own a BGE (nor have probably ever eaten food off of one) does not give you the right to call people names...just accept the fact that you like what you like and I like what I like....

Kim Youngblood
(waregle1)


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 29, 2009)

yea.. the yuppie fad thingy is gettin a little old......If he can find a yuppie gene in me...after all the horse manure I've shoveled and pigs I've killed and slopped..it'll be a lil suprising! I've had mine for 15 years...and have known about em much longer than that. And since the Komado grill has been around for centuries....I'm a thinkin fad is not exactly the word I would use. I guess it just rolls off the tounge!


----------



## maker4life (Oct 29, 2009)

waregle1 said:


> If there is a cookoff between a Wal-Mart whatever cooker and a Big Green Egg I propose the following items be cooked:
> 
> Pork butt (for pulled pork)
> Steaks & Baked Potatoes
> ...



I'm game . But I'm adding whole hog to your list . You ready ?


----------



## waregle1 (Oct 29, 2009)

*How big???*

Sadly you have gotten me on that one...a BGE can't do a whole hog (unless it is a small one) or ice cream....


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 29, 2009)

waregle1 said:


> My point for the throwdown was to show the versatility of the cook and the cooker. The BGE can cook any meat as well as any other cooker. However where it stands head & shoulders above others is the versatility of heat ranges and variety of items which can be cooked on it. I have had the BGE hold temps as low as 125 and sear as high as 800 degrees...
> 
> I agree a good BBQ'er can cook great BBQ on most anything but you can't sear steaks or smoke cheese or bake pizza on most of those other cookers...
> 
> ...



Yo KIM, 
For the record, I never called you anything and I'm kind of surprised you took my post that way.

Be that as it is ....... the reason for my suggestion was the thread was BBQ and most folks hardware is BBQ specific. However I do have hardware I can cook anything you listed on and a whole lot more .....

Now I'll go head to head with my offset against your BGE or anyone's BGE any day of the week smokin ribs. And to be honest, I'll smoke ya hands down. 

That may sound like a smart aleck attitude, but it's nothing more than pure confidence and YEARS of experience with ribs. My favorite.

And FWIW - I OWN AN EGG... the Original Egg ...... It just never gets used.

I was kind of looking forward to a real back yard competition and throw down amongst some MB members where we could actually meet some of the people behind the names on a computer screen.

A fellowship type event with some good folks and good food..

I was even thinking of attempting the organization of such an event.

Now, I'm saying nahhh, it ain't worth the effort. 



Bitteroot said:


> yea.. the yuppie fad thingy is gettin a little old......



I don't know where that come from Sir, because the only time I used the term "yuppie fad" was on that Nazi thread last week....


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 29, 2009)

Doc_5729 said:


> Yo KIM,
> For the record, I never called you anything and I'm kind of surprised you took my post that way.
> 
> Be that as it is ....... the reason for my suggestion was the thread was BBQ and most folks hardware is BBQ specific. However I do have hardware I can cook anything you listed on and a whole lot more .....
> ...




I wasn't insinuating you did... I think the OP is the one that used it. And even then I ain't upset about it anyway! Dang guys this is nothing more than the GA v/s Fla thread. I am close friends with several of the folks I give mortal greif to about the butt whippin GA is fixin to put on them gayliztards!  As far as I'm concerned I have stated my point more than enough.  The contest is a fine idea and would be fun... but would only prove the quality of the chef that particular time.  Judges have different ideas of what is true blue BBQ... just ask mattyoneshirt.. he makes about the best I've ever eat in my life... and his sauce is the best IMO.. but all the events he goes to don't always see it that way.  Again.. if I wanted to  smoke against you.... you may very well win.  The fact is that prolonged smoke add's more smoke flavor to the meat. And if that is what the judge wanted you'd win everytime.  If they wanted the quality of meat the I put forward then the shoe would be on the other foot.  As far as quality of food.... I think I could hold my own with most folks.  

Now as far as Brunswick stew however.... don't commit suicide!    Like you not arrogant...just pretty confident in my ability to throw some stew out!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 29, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> I wasn't insinuating you did... I think the OP is the one that used it. And even then I ain't upset about it anyway! Dang guys this is nothing more than the GA v/s Fla thread. I am close friends with several of the folks I give mortal greif to about the butt whippin GA is fixin to put on them gayliztards!  As far as I'm concerned I have stated my point more than enough.  The contest is a fine idea and would be fun... but would only prove the quality of the chef that particular time.  Judges have different ideas of what is true blue BBQ... just ask mattyoneshirt.. he makes about the best I've ever eat in my life... and his sauce is the best IMO.. but all the events he goes to don't always see it that way.  Again.. if I wanted to  smoke against you.... you may very well win.  The fact is that prolonged smoke add's more smoke flavor to the meat. And if that is what the judge wanted you'd win everytime.  If they wanted the quality of meat the I put forward then the shoe would be on the other foot.  As far as quality of food.... I think I could hold my own with most folks.
> 
> Now as far as Brunswick stew however.... don't commit suicide!    Like you not arrogant...just pretty confident in my ability to throw some stew out!



Sorry about that BR, I been overlooking that dude, but since I used the term a few days ago, I thought the shoe fit. LOL

And I know exactly what you're saying about competition Judges and judging and that's the reason I don't compete or never have on the BBQ trail.

Maybe I'll do a rib and you can do the stew and we'll both win. Besides, I wouldn't want to break your heart in two categories. 

Just kiddin' bud. It's all good....


----------



## waregle1 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Cook out*

Listen we all like what we like and I am sure we can all cook pretty good on whatever we choose to cook on...no harm fo foul....and I think it would be fun to try and have a Woody's cookout contest...and I am game for cooking most anything.... 

Kim Youngblood
(aka waregle1)


----------



## maker4life (Oct 30, 2009)

waregle1 said:


> Listen we all like what we like and I am sure we can all cook pretty good on whatever we choose to cook on...no harm fo foul....and I think it would be fun to try and have a Woody's cookout contest...and I am game for cooking most anything....
> 
> Kim Youngblood
> (aka waregle1)



That about sums it up .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 30, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> I wasn't insinuating you did... I think the OP is the one that used it. And even then I ain't upset about it anyway! Dang guys this is nothing more than the GA v/s Fla thread. I am close friends with several of the folks I give mortal greif to about the butt whippin GA is fixin to put on them gayliztards!  As far as I'm concerned I have stated my point more than enough.  The contest is a fine idea and would be fun... but would only prove the quality of the chef that particular time.  Judges have different ideas of what is true blue BBQ... just ask mattyoneshirt.. he makes about the best I've ever eat in my life... and his sauce is the best IMO.. but all the events he goes to don't always see it that way.  Again.. if I wanted to  smoke against you.... you may very well win.  The fact is that prolonged smoke add's more smoke flavor to the meat. And if that is what the judge wanted you'd win everytime.  If they wanted the quality of meat the I put forward then the shoe would be on the other foot.  As far as quality of food.... I think I could hold my own with most folks.
> 
> Now as far as Brunswick stew however.... don't commit suicide!    Like you not arrogant...just pretty confident in my ability to throw some stew out!




Dont go spreadin those rumors about me, people may actually believe you!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 30, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dont go spreadin those rumors about me, people may actually believe you!



i need sauce... i'm havin DT's!


----------



## virtualnomad (Oct 30, 2009)

I will say this, you can cook great BBQ on anything if you have the patience and are willing to learn from your mistakes. However, I have smoked briskets and pork butts on my BGE in a hurricanado or two and I was a lot drier at the end than I would have been using one of them Brinkmans....


----------



## waregle1 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Sauce...*

I make my own sauce....it is yummy..

Kim Youngblood
(aka waregle1)


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 30, 2009)

waregle1 said:


> I make my own sauce....it is yummy..
> 
> Kim Youngblood
> (aka waregle1)



I make my own sauce too.... but it's not as yummy as mattyoneshirts!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 30, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> I make my own sauce too.... but it's not as yummy as mattyoneshirts!



Which one you like the sweet or the tomato based vinegar?  I will be sure to hook you up soon.


----------

